# Lens adapters Panasonic Body, Canon Lenses



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

I want a DSLR which also shoots video. I was looking at the older Canon T3i because I cant afford the 5D, but realized it only shoots about 12 min of video before stopping (not good for interviews). There is not a good hack for it, and so I came across the Panasonic Lumix DMC GH2 which shoots much longer video without stopping recording. I was wondering if anyone knows of adapters so that I can use my Canon Lenses for still shots with it. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which Canon lenses are you using? There area all kinds of adaptors for the Canon lenses. I have FD/FL lenses and use them on my GF5 with this adaptor. Ebay and Amazon will have many for both FD/FL and EF lenses. With EF lenses, you will lose aperture control and auto focus, unless you pay high dollar for some a few that can give you some of those things.


----------

